# Kayaking/Rafting in Ecuador



## SWA (Oct 20, 2005)

Join us in Ecuador this November 4-12th on a tropical class IV rafting vacation. Raft through amazing rapids and lush rainforest, then return to our private riverside lodge each night for hot, showers, home cooked meals and cold drinks! We have space for 5 more rafters and few kayakers as well. This trip is perfect for mixed groups of kayakers and rafters. Everyone can enjoy the same rivers, just in different crafts. 
Call or e-mail Small World Adventures for more information.
(970) 309-8913
[email protected]
www.smallworldadventures.com


----------



## Parkito (Jan 18, 2005)

I went to Ecuador last Winter and had the great opportunity to paddle with these guys. Incredible! If you have never taken a trip overseas and paddled this would be a great first one. Incredible meals cooked by a great staff of native Ecuadorians. So many great rivers for any type of paddler. Great class 3 to 5. Big water to creekin. Monkeys, rain forest, great guides, incredible accomodations, awesome rivers. They have a ton of boats so you don't even need to fly your boat there.

Sincerely,

Matt Parker


----------

